# Decorating With Pets



## dourdog (May 1, 2007)

It may be slightly crazy sounding... but decorating a new living room with my Chum dog in mind is something I've been mulling over. Chum's a spoiled rotten 8 year old black/grey terrier poodle cross who does nothing but lie on couches all day asking for tummy rubs!  Matching the color of a couch with Chum's hair seems to be a pretty good idea that I found on this apartment decorating with pets page given that her hair gets everywhere. But I'd like to take it a step further even... Call me crazy!
If anyone has thought of doing this before or has any cute or clever ideas I'd be super interested to hear. Thanks!

dd


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've never really thought about decorating with pets, but I've been landscaping with pets for years.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

After buying a white rug once, all subsequent carpet choices have been determined by how closely the color matches cat vomit.

But my house is decorated with my pets in other ways. Here's my upstairs "studio."










And a portrait of my departed Sheba in her favorite chair, hanging above that favorite chair in my living room.


----------



## skunkstripe (Oct 28, 2006)

I've never decorated, but having dogs has influenced my wardrobe. I no longer wear black fleece.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We have all leather furniture. No need to worry about pet hair sticking to at, as I just dust it off. Easy to clean and stands up to our obsessive lickers. Our carpet is dark green (came with the house), which is great b/c it doesn't show a ton of dirt but is being replaced this summer with tile. Much easier to keep clean with all these dogs going in and and out all day long.

I think I would die without my wonderful Dyson that does a fantastic job keeping the dog hair dust bunnies at bay  



> I've never decorated, but having dogs has influenced my wardrobe. I no longer wear black fleece.


I have a favorite dark blue fleece jacket that I wear in the kennel or out playing with our dogs. I wasn't thinking once and wore it up to the gas station to get a drink and the cashier said "you must have dogs"..."I said, yeah, how did you know?"...as I looked down at my fur-covered fleece jacket and started laughing. Oh well, a little dog hair never killed anyone (that I know of  )


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, when I moved to a new house, we had to do alot of remodeling. It was a run down 200 yr. old farmhouse. We just kept my dog either at the apartment we had previously or put gates up, or tied him outside, until the section we were working on was done


----------



## 3DOGNIGHT (Apr 22, 2007)

Hardwood floor, tile and washable furniture also help.

Having 3 dogs, 2 cats and 8 fish we found the hardwood easy to sweep up. I have 3 vaccums all different sizes for all different types of clean up.

We also have washable furniture and got a spot cleaner which is like a steam vac that you can hand hold. 

The couch is the dogs favorite place but everyone has their own beds too. I am usually forced to sit on the love seat and my husband in the recliner. Sometimes they share!


----------



## krazykitty (May 4, 2007)

I have a dog that is 4 years old, ok, so now my room is full of pet pictures, notebooks, and all that junk.  kewl eh?

EDIT: I also have a cat! she leaves a whole whack of fur around. i would try drawing pictures of animals and putting them up on your walls for some jazz.


----------



## Sparky's Mom (May 3, 2007)

I love catering to my dog, making him happy... I found attractive baskets for his toys, a discreet place to hang his leash, his pillow matches my colours, and I have a black leather sofa that he leaves absolutely NO hair on, although from time to time I can see white marks from where he slobbered, but that wipes away easily.

For those of you with cats, you may appreciate this story if you are looking at purchasing furniture. I got my leather couch because I liked how it looked and I was so worried about my cats ruining it. They clawed up our old couch and I was worried they would do the same here. The funny part is that Daisy and Yoda will NOT come on anyone who has bare skin. If you're wearing shorts or a guy has no shirt on, they won't cuddle. The couch being leather, feels like our skin to them, so they don't come near it. They'll come on us if we're sitting on it, but they don't sleep on it, and they don't claw it. That was just an accidental awesome bonus to buying the couch and it's something to keep in mind for cat owners who have big spots of fur where the cat has made its home on the couch.


----------



## iheartpuppies (May 29, 2007)

Hiya dd, your chum sounds super cute - put up a picture! I think this AZ apartment decorating with pets page can give you an idea or two. 

jon


----------

